# Another kitchen done



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I did this one last year, the largest I have ever done. I did the cabinets and counters. I hire my stain and laquer done buy a buddy. 
Got a few pics of the build also. The rope molding was a first for me also but not to bad once I got it figured out. To expensive to make any mistakes on.
The corner drawers were also a first for me and a real pain.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that's impressive! I'm loving those corner inside doors as that's a first for me . They sure look well done . 

One question Fire , is that your given name?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay let me wipe the drool off my mouth :lol:

Awesome job!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you. No my name is Clay, retired Lt. firefighter, 28 years. Badge #65


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very impressive is understatement,the corner drawers look like they would be a mathematical nightmare


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nicely done. I really like the corner drawers. I have seen them before. Fortunately, my wife hasn't seen them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Clay.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Clay.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Very impressive is understatement,the corner drawers look like they would be a mathematical nightmare


They look WAY to technical for a guy like me to even consider building !
That was a very nice touch Clay


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Unbelievable job Clay. Congratulations.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Terrific job, Clay. Bill Major


----------



## WizardLV (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful work. Elegant and professional! Bet the client was happy!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now THAT is what I'm talking about Clay... 

welcome aboard 

excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! An amazing job.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you all, I appreciate the compliments. Yes she did love it. I got two more jobs off this one.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very impressive. Very well done. You should be proud of your ability.


----------



## compressorguy (Jul 14, 2014)

fire65 said:


> I did this one last year, the largest I have ever done. I did the cabinets and counters. I hire my stain and laquer done buy a buddy.
> Got a few pics of the build also. The rope molding was a first for me also but not to bad once I got it figured out. To expensive to make any mistakes on.
> The corner drawers were also a first for me and a real pain.


Man that is one beautiful job! I can't let SHWMBO see these pictures or I'll be buried in the basement until I get her some!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very, very impressive. As a hobbyist I can only envy your skill, never replicate it. Great work.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That was impressive, Clay.

How do you do to go from "barbie kitchen" to that magnificent kitchen?:big_boss:


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

papasombre said:


> That was impressive, Clay.
> 
> How do you do to go from "barbie kitchen" to that magnificent kitchen?:big_boss:


 LOL, sometimes ya gotta have fun instead of trying to make deadlines and money. And of course it was for my grand daughter.


----------

